# waterfest/Afterfest drag classes sponsored by Stevebilt



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys ! Stevebilt will be sponsoring the pay out drag race class at Waterfest 20 and Afterfest. Here are the classes
Saturday night at Afterfest
12.00 index open to any european car. 
Outlaw open to any european car


Sunday 
12.00 index VW/Audi only
Outlaw VW/Audi only

Who is coming???


----------

